# More HDR horrors...



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Had a niggly day today, all sorts of petty annoyances... but hey ho. Went looking for some old tim mine action, the one I chose wasn't the best, but at least accessible, many of them are tricky to get near or get a decent photo of with the mast. Decided to play around with more HDR witchcraft... firstly this one... not too bad really... processed from a single RAW image and toned down a fair bit, but only very quick bit of messing about so could well be improved whilst still not going too over the top.










I can't be assed with the ballache of cloning out the power lines that cut across the photo, these are just messing around really, but I've also got some gribble on the lens  So a bit of housekeeping required there...

Now the full horror of reckless tomfoolery with the HDR controls... look away now if you're photographically squeamish...










 :lol:
Doesn't look like a photo much, not any hint of realism to it, looks like it's been done by one of those artistic filters in Elements really... That second one was done from three Jpegs at a lower height for stability (couldn't be jiggered with guying the thing, I was already pretty teasy with the way the day was going :lol Even more gribble visible in the sky too 

Finally, a 'normal' photo stitched from a couple of shots to gain a little width and lobbed in here for comparison purposes...









Lessons learnt today... HDR doesn't really suit this type of subject much... approach the sliders in Photomatix with utmost caution for evil is just a mouse nudge away... switch on the flipping pan/tilt before raising the mast :wall: Keep the cables clear of possible fouling leading to the USB connectors separating requiring dropping of the mast... again :wall: Wear fewer clothes on sunny days, I was boiling lugging all the gubbins over a style to get to where I wanted to be, as well as punting the darn mast up and down more times than a whores drawers due to operator failure and technical traumas :wall: :lol:

I'm also going to check the Sigma for sharpness too... looking at some of the photos lately I'm not convinced all is well, and it might need sending away for calibrating, a common thing with Sigmas it seems.
Right, I need some serious nosebag, missed breakfast and lunch today...


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Mick do you have some sort of remote viewing screen for when the cameras up the mast?

I actually like the HDR shot looks mean and moody with the dark sky


----------



## JohnWoods41 (Aug 20, 2008)

drive 'n' shine said:


> Mick do you have some sort of remote viewing screen for when the cameras up the mast?
> 
> I actually like the HDR shot looks mean and moody with the dark sky


+1 like it


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

your day is getting better with a win at the Villa and I personally like that pic a lot:thumb:


----------



## sxid (Jan 19, 2008)

like the pic alot! damn good effort! what dslr you using out of interest?


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

In all honesty Mick, I love the HDR one. I think that the exposure on the other photos would be quite a tricky shot for anyone in relation to the bright sunlight bouncing off the stone work, that, and trying to keep the shadows of the chimney. 

Plus, you have the advantage of the mast, making it not something of an everyday shot.


Nice work Mick :thumb:


Maxtor.


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

sxid said:


> like the pic alot! damn good effort! what dslr you using out of interest?


http://www.overview-photo.co.uk/page2.htm


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

Ok... I want one of those, and I want it now.. .what a cool toy. 25` tripod .. yes please!!!


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

drive 'n' shine said:


> Mick do you have some sort of remote viewing screen for when the cameras up the mast?
> 
> I actually like the HDR shot looks mean and moody with the dark sky


Bryan, the camera is linked to the laptop on the ground by a rather long usb cable, and relays a live view image onto the screen of exactly what the camera is seeing, so you can compose the shot accurately. All the controls are on the laptop screen as well (but with the DSLR you can't zoom in and out, with a compact and a powered zoom, you can) and as you alter the settings, the changes update on the screen so you can see what difference your fiddling makes, then press release and the photo downloads straight to the laptop. The camera sits on a remote controlled pan/tilt head as well, so you can move the camera about as you wish while it's up there :thumb:



sxid said:


> like the pic alot! damn good effort! what dslr you using out of interest?


It's an EOS 450D Canon, and I think any DSLR with live view can do remote capture. Canon bundle the software in with the camera :thumb: Nikon you have to buy it sperately I think  and as for other makes, I don't know if they supply software, but there are third party peeps that sell the gubbins needed for it for Olympuses and the like.

Well thanks for the comments chaps, I'm glad you like that shot because I nearly backed the adjustments off and binned that look altogether, but thought I'd save it and bung it on here... going that far is not my cup of tea for that type of subject to be honest, but I really am a convert to HDR since trying it for myself. Just need to get more shots to play with and get the best out of it.


----------



## 'Buzzkill' (Jan 16, 2009)

I prefer the HDR to the original if i'm honest.


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Thats some cool stuff there Mick, like your website as well :thumb:


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

... do the three shots and bring some more detail out on the left wall of the mine- I think you're definitely on the right track with the top one.

I'll admit right now to using HDR at the weekend again to get something that was illuminated from the inside; you get the option of brightness and also texture on the outside, without either being overblown. I would always use tone compression, though, in photomatix...

Bret


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

bretti_kivi said:


> ... do the three shots and bring some more detail out on the left wall of the mine- I think you're definitely on the right track with the top one.
> 
> I'll admit right now to using HDR at the weekend again to get something that was illuminated from the inside; you get the option of brightness and also texture on the outside, without either being overblown. I would always use tone compression, though, in photomatix...
> 
> Bret


Yup, the top one was done with three images produced from a single RAW file as the camera was moving around slightly at that height. Might have another go with it later, I'm trying to summon up the energy to clone out the darn power lines at the moment


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

photomatix can correct the movement (and it does it quite well, I've used it with handheld shots before...).

Bret


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Nice Hdr Mick with the 'hyper real' effect.

It also hasnt been overcooked which is good as its easy to get carried away.

Try popping down the local supermarket when its getting dark & grab 3-5
shots when all the car park lights are on.

Makes for a great subject :thumb:


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

You know I am not a big fan of HDR.
Having said that, this image is a lot better than your last one.
The HDR treatment works well with this subject matter.
The sky immediately around the building is not rendered right though.
Is a good effort, I know you are going to nail it soon.
Keep up the good work


----------

